# What hydraulic fluid to use ?



## JamesMore (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a cub cadet 7272 with a 417 loader. One of the cylinders on the loader is leaking so I have taken both off to be repaired by a local machine shop who was able to get the seals.

When they come back and I install then how should I go about topping up the fluid. I do not know what the last owner used in the tractor so not sure what I should be using.

What type of hydraulic fluid does the loader /tracker take ?

How much fluid does the tractor take

Will I need to drain the old hydraulic fluid and put in fresh eg like a car oil change

Thank you for your help from a very novice tractor owner.


----------



## ZZ71 (Dec 19, 2010)

If it were me, I would purge all the old fluid after making these repairs but that may not an easy task. 

This fluid fluid meets Case New Holland Spec's Hy-tran Synthetic Tractor Hydraulic/Transmission Oil SAE 5W-30 (ATH)

Sorry, you will have to read the operators manual to determine the qty needed. Might have to R & R the complete tractor hydraulic system??? Be sure to replace the hydraulic filter is so equipped. 

ref: http://www.viscosityoil.com/hy-tran.htm


----------



## JamesMore (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply ZZ71 I will see if I can find my manual and have a read but also look to see what it would take to drain and put in new fluid.


----------

